# hospital tank



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok one of my fish is dieing. I have a 10gallon set up and ready to go, but dont know how much salt to add? I have instant ocean, and it says to add 1/2 cup per gallon. I'm assuming it needs to be much less for a fresh water hostipal tank, but dont know how much.

Its stupid that this happened to because I gravel vac/water change like a crazy person. But they were acting like they were going to breed, so I was trying to not mess with them as much. And wasn't moving the big pieces of driftwood I had in there to clean under them. Dumb sh*t. They got cloudy eyes, so I took everything out and clean the hell out of the tank. Of course there were big honkin pieces of moldy fish all under the wood. All look fine now but one. He is on his death bed, and still getting worse.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i think aquarium salt is different than salt for a salt water tank but im not sure


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont think he's gonna have a shot if I dont get this sorted out quick. I have table salt, but dont know whats in it. I've heard you have to get table salt without something, but dont remember.

He has amonia burn really bad, and it looks like a half dead salmon at the end of a salmon run now. Blotchy hairy spots everywhere, and he can hardly swim. He's just kinda letting the filter intake hold him up.

I guess I'm gonna add him to the hospital tank, and hope for the best, although I dont know what good its gonna do without anything in it.

If he doesn't turn around fast, I'm going to put him down.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

well he's not gonna make it. Hes breathing, but barely, and hes upside down in the other tank. I'm gonna take care of it if he isn't gone by the time I'm done with this smoke.

This sucks. I've had these guys from nickle sized when I first came to this site around a year ago.

I should have done something yesterday, but the other 3 seemed to turn around over night, so I told myself one more day and he'll probably come around. Then over night he got 10x worse.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Well it gets worse. I opened her up and there were 2 full egg sacks in her belly.

I was pretty sure it was a female, I think you can in fact tell by their body shape, and think I had 2.2. I hope my other female isn't egg bound or something. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with her inability to recover or not.


----------



## richard_kraneum (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

It's ok, I've opened up a few of my dead Ps to find egg sacks. Sorry about your loss though and hopefully you have a pair in there. How many fish did you have and what size tank are they in? I just don't understand how your tank got that bad, were you leaving food in there?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry man that sucks


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

StryfeMP said:


> It's ok, I've opened up a few of my dead Ps to find egg sacks. Sorry about your loss though and hopefully you have a pair in there. How many fish did you have and what size tank are they in? I just don't understand how your tank got that bad, were you leaving food in there?


Ok, I'll give you the long version

Well I had 4 6inch yearlings in a 55 gallon with one of those whisper hobs rated for 30-60 gallons. Sad setup for sure. Doing gravel vacs 2-3 times a week to keep things right. I'm pretty sure I had 2 males and 2 females, and they turned real black. Then I left for a weekend(few weeks ago) and when I got back they had nests on both sides of the tank. 1 male on each side and females not looking to sure what to do. So I retardedly made a mess of the tank trying to scoop the feeder convicts out so they wouldn't eat the eggs when they laid them. Everything stoped after that. Females still looked fat as hell, but everyone was less black, and the nests just kinda got left, with no more breeding behavior. So I decided to leave them alone for a while and see if it got them back in the mood. I still did water changes, but no gravel vacs for 2 weeks. Everyone got cloudy eyes, so I cleaned everything and took all the driftwood out(mad food under there). One female never recovered.

This whole thing is my fault which makes it worse. I should have let them lay with the convicts in there. Once they lay they lay alot so if the first batch doesn't make it, so be it. And if I had to take the cons out, I should have still done the gravel vacs because that is the only reason my fish are alive with this shitty filter on this little tank. The shitty part is that she held eggs for 3 weeks, and the other one probably has some in her still. If she's egg bound it could kill her, or at least make it so she cant produce eggs anymore. Thats how it goes with most animals anyway(from what I understand).

Basically, I'm a retard, and I killed my fish. I'm pretty certain everyone else is recovered, and I still have 1 female and 2 males. Doesn't make me feel any better though.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Never does taking into account that it is pretty much your fault, not bashing on you or anything. Maybe get another filter for them? They're pretty large for just that one 30-60gallon filter in there. At least double up the filtration, that really does make a big difference. Anyway, sorry again for your loss and I hope they breed for you later on. I've got this hunch that if you were to put them into 75gallon that they'd breed right away...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss man, don't beat yourself up too bad, we're all human and everybody makes mistakes sometimes.
May I suggest that you get yourself a canister filter? Those cheap HOB's you get at Walmart and alike just don't cut it for these guys, imho, due to the amount of waste they create. A cannister may seem like an expensive investment, but they're worth every penny.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I really dont have any extra money right now, so I'm going to get rid of them. If my beardie eggs all hatch Im gonna use the money from them to get a proper setup, then start over.


----------

